# Pen Stylus LED: Berea vs PSI



## TonyL (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Folks:

Berea had the LED/Stylus/Pen kit on sale, so I bought a dozen of them. They are a fun kit and have given many away as gifts. 

I know the technical specification differences between the PSI version and the Berea versions, but is there a quality difference? I have no tried the PSI version yet. I do know that this is pretty much a novelty kit, but folks seems to like them and if you cut some sized blanks just right (down the middle, with a thin kerf blade) you can make two kits from one blank. The Berea kit is actually fairly forgiving on the blank length.

Any way...back to the question: do you prefer one vendor's kit over the other?

Thank you and enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## plantman (Mar 29, 2015)

Tony; When you say "cut down the middle" I assume you mean lengthwise ?? If you turn your blank on edge and run one corner in your bandsaw slot and cut from corner to corner, you will end up with two triangles with more wood to drill into. Of course on 3/4" blanks you can only make the smaller size pens, but you could make two of them. On one inch blanks or larger, you can make 2 larger pens. This comes in handy when you have expensive, exotic, or short blanks.   Jim  S


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 29, 2015)

plantman said:


> Tony; When you say "cut down the middle" I assume you mean lengthwise ?? If you turn your blank on edge and run one corner in your bandsaw slot and cut from corner to corner, you will end up with two triangles with more wood to drill into. Of course on 3/4" blanks you can only make the smaller size pens, but you could make two of them. On one inch blanks or larger, you can make 2 larger pens. This comes in handy when you have expensive, exotic, or short blanks.   Jim  S



Thanks Jim - I am going to have to experiment with that!


----------



## magpens (Mar 29, 2015)

Tony,

Are these the two kits we are being asked to compare :

PSI LED Flashlight - 10 Lumens - 2 AAA - $13.95

Ultrabright LED Flashlight Kit in Gun Metal and 24kt Gold at Penn State Industries


Berea LED Flashlight - 150 Lumens - 1 AAA - $24.00

LED Flashlight Gunmetal Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

There is a big difference in price and appearance.  I have made neither kit, but based on first impressions and experience with other kits from the two suppliers I would favor the Berea kit.

What was the sale price on the Berea kit ?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 29, 2015)

I think this is the one Tony is talking about:

LED Stylus Ballpoint Pen Chrome Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods


----------



## TonyL (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks folks:
Sorry about the ambiguity:

I meant cut the blank perpendicular to it length: a 5" by 3/4" blank cut in half would produce 2.5 inch x 3/4 inch sections (less the kerf). I meant the Berea kit that Shawn (aka Penguin) cited.
 The PSI and Berea kits take 3 small watch batteries; they are at or under $10
each approximately.

By consulting the instructions, there are some slight differences between them.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 3, 2015)

I find that the Berea kits, at the least the pens, and some other kits, tend to have a better plating and more consistent specifications


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like the Berea version as a replaceable stylus, and the PSI one is part of the finial?


----------



## TonyL (Apr 3, 2015)

Good observation. I happen to get on the phone with one of the founders. Nice guy (Chuck). I couldn't remember my password, so I called to place an order. We spoke for over a half hour _ mostly him (believe it or not for those who know me  )
 I ordered 10 more kits ($6 for the chrome which I like better) . I use mine every night as I enter the bedroom and step over a few dogs, 4 cell phone and tablet charger wires,  and one wife LOL...before finding my side. They are fun and fast to make (if you follow the instructions!). Berea has an interesting history....naturally, I have no way of proving his assertions, but he made sense. They are supposed to release another have dozen new kits soon - that is unlike any one else's. We will see. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## magpens (Apr 3, 2015)

Does Berea sell a replacement stylus ?

Also, which batteries does the kit use ... are they LR44 (or SR44 or AG13 which are "equivalent") ?

Thanks


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know about Berea, but Bear Tooth Woods has the replacement tips on sale right now.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 3, 2015)

I just came up from my shop; I will check on the batteries tomorrow. I don't want to open the LED compartment of the ones I just made. I didn't see replacement stylus on the Berea site. I will see they are compatible with the other rubber and mesh tip styluses that I have and will get back to you.


----------



## Brian G (Apr 4, 2015)

I see that the cost for the chrome kit went from $6.00 to $9.95.  I was considering a purchase until that happened.

Tony, how about a review when you finish a few?


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2015)

I will review...I just composed a short one on the Berea site several days ago. They still haven't published it. I bet if you call them and ask for Chuck (the purported founder), and tell then that you spoke to me (Tony with the Brooklyn accent) and that you are from the IAP, they might give it to you. I can't see going wrong for $6. The PSI is no better and goes for 11 or so. Mention how we are evaluating the their new rifle pen. He spoke about that one for 20 minutes. 

I finished 6...they all came our great AS LONG AS THE INSTRUCTIONS ARE FOLLOWED LOL


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry for the delay folks. The batteries that came with my kits are LR41 (3 per kit).


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Apr 8, 2015)

I just got a few in, and the cigar stylus replacement tips from Bear Tooth Woods (still on sale) do hit. I haven't had a chance to make any yet, so can't comment on assembly, feel, or.....  I can say that it appears to be a decent set of components. There's a lot of parts though.


----------

